# WHITE ROCK | Miramar Village Phase 2 | 17 fl | U/C



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Johnston Road, White Rock, BC 

Miramar Village Phase 2 is a new condo development 

by Bosa Properties 
currently under construction at Johnston Road, White Rock. The development is scheduled for completion in 2020. Sales for available units range in price from $3,599,900 to $3,599,900. Miramar Village Phase 2 has a total of 229 units. Sizes start at 2548 square feet. 





































https://www.buzzbuzzhome.com/ca/miramar-village-phase-2


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_5109 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5112 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5116 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5120 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5122 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4148 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_4146 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_4144 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_4140 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20190422_130753 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20190422_130746 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20190422_130741 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20190422_130644 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20190422_130634 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9921 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9922 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9923 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9924 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9925 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9927 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9929 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9930 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9931 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9933 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9935 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1466 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1468 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1469 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1470 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1471 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1472 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1474 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1475 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1476 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1477 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1478 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1479 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_3159 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3160 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3162 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3163 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3164 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3165 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3167 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3169 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3170 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3171 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7675 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7676 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7677 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7679 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7681 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7682 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7683 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7684 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8155 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8156 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8157 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8159 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8160 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8161 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8163 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 2


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

All done

part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 2


----------

